# What can I do?



## jcohen465 (May 15, 2006)

What should I do?
I have a 06' Jamis Ventura Elite and I want to upgrade it. What on the bike do you think needs to be upgraded the most, if there is anything that I should upgrade?
Thanks
Josh

Here is a link to the jamis website 
http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/...ura_elite.html:p


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

The wheelset first...


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

A few questions...

What kind of rider are you? Goals?
Focus on climbing sprinting or all around?

What kind of budget are you in?


not knowing these...
I'd buy a light set of tubies. Ambrosio Chrono rims on some light hubs. American Classic gets you light weight with decent $. (Some people hate AC but i've had great luck with them)

Do you like the fit of the bars? Bars are very personal for comfort... Same Q with the saddle.

What kind of pedals are you running? The M2 Orb II are super light.

Lighter seatpoast...

Perhaps some diffrent brakes on that. Not sure how their road calipers but i really don't like their linear pull brakes.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

The first question you need to ask is "why?" Is it to be cool around a forum*? Do you really want to spend your cash to make it light, prettier or more comfy. Only you know the answers to these questions. 

*This isn't meant as an insult, some people (myself included) just get carried away sometimes for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If your goal is to be faster, spend your money on getting more training in, making yourself more comfortable on the bike (i.e. good shoes and shorts), and maybe a HRM or power meter. Make sure that you have enough money for consumeables (tires, tubes, chains). Make sure you have a saddle that fits, pedals you like, and bars that fit. 

Unlike some sports, in cycling spending money on gear does not make you faster. It just gets you nicer gear.


----------

